# Livery near Aintree



## GypsiesDiamondDoll (27 April 2016)

Hi just wondering if anyone knows of any livery yards in the aintree area I've lived in aintree for 24 years and didn't hear of any up until  two years back when I came across a woman who was advertising her horse for loan the add said on a friendly yard in aintree when I got my boy last year I completely forgot about the post and stabled him up near ormskirk last week my dad brought it back to me when he said he had been driving along Melling road and passed a young girl long reigning a cob its possible she had come from aintree equestrian centre but given that she turned off into a nearby road just had me wondering if there is a yard closer to home if anyone knows of it and has any info please could you let me know


----------



## Lexi_ (29 April 2016)

There are definitely places in Melling - when I was looking for a share I definitely remember seeing an ad about a horse that was kept on livery there. Maybe go for a good drive round?


----------



## Ellevis (10 May 2016)

Aintree EC isn't a livery yard, but there's Ashton's in melling, and bullens farm in Kirkby area that spring to mind as being close by


----------

